# Liquid Iron Application



## chip (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, I've just applied liquid iron to my lawn for the first time with good results. Wow!!! How often can I apply liquid iron during the growing season? Does anybody have years of experience using liquid iron, and formulated a application schedule? Thanks to all who have an opinion on this topic.!! 

Enjoy your lawn :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I dont know the "correct" answer but last season I spayed iron monthly with no issues. I put it down with everyother pgr app. Super dark!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I've used liquid iron for about 4 yrs. typically apply 4 oz. per 1K every two weeks. 
I'm starting a new liquid only program and will be doing 1/2 that amount every week.


----------



## chip (Apr 17, 2020)

Great, thank you..Im not yet versed in the all the terminology of lawn care. What does pgr app mean? What brand of liquid iron are you currently using? Im using Lawnstar with good results.


----------



## chip (Apr 17, 2020)

How does one approximate the use of 4oz per 1000 sqft? I put 4oz per gallon of water in backpack sprayer and walk in a straight line at a slow/medium pace, is that the same thing?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

chip said:


> Great, thank you..Im not yet versed in the all the terminology of lawn care. What does pgr app mean? What brand of liquid iron are you currently using? Im using Lawnstar with good results.


Pgr = plant growth regulator, another liquid I spray. I use Feature for iron but you can't get it anymore. Most have replaced it with Main Event, I havent tried that out yet but the analysis is similar to Feature, water soluble iron supplement


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

chip said:


> How does one approximate the use of 4oz per 1000 sqft? I put 4oz per gallon of water in backpack sprayer and walk in a straight line at a slow/medium pace, is that the same thing?


If you have 15k sq ft to cover at a rate of 4oz per 1K. You need to apply 60oz. 
Experiment by spraying your entire lawn at a consistent pace. How many gallons of water do you use up for that? Then calculate 60 oz. into that amount of water.


----------



## chip (Apr 17, 2020)

What % of iron is everybody using? My bottle states 6% iron, while many brands range from 3% to 9% that I've found. Any experience with the higher % of iron and still achieve good results without lawn damage?


----------



## Rotterdam (Mar 31, 2020)

I think you can apply it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

chip said:


> What % of iron is everybody using? My bottle states 6% iron, while many brands range from 3% to 9% that I've found. Any experience with the higher % of iron and still achieve good results without lawn damage?


I don't necessarily think you'll have turf damage with higher iron application. Your turf will have a higher chance of turning a gray haze or even black with too much iron.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I do 4oz per 1K sq ft every 2 weeks. I do that for 8 months of the year. 
Soil test says iron is high but it is always a nice green and lawn is very healthy.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

How many days before the "best" visual results are achieved? Cooler temps this spring have me thinking about buying some to put down.


----------



## egk2 (Apr 16, 2020)

SJ Lawn said:


> How many days before the "best" visual results are achieved? Cooler temps this spring have me thinking about buying some to put down.


I just applied Southern AG chelated liquid iron at half rate, I saw good results approx two days after.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

egk2 said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > How many days before the "best" visual results are achieved? Cooler temps this spring have me thinking about buying some to put down.
> ...


Nice, wish I could get to that shade. Do you have a comparable pic from before you applied iron?

Hard to compare though. Look at these two pics one after the other of the same lawn. Camera exposure is tricky.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

chip said:


> Hi everyone, I've just applied liquid iron to my lawn for the first time with good results. Wow!!! How often can I apply liquid iron during the growing season? Does anybody have years of experience using liquid iron, and formulated a application schedule? Thanks to all who have an opinion on this topic.!!
> 
> Enjoy your lawn :thumbup:


Can we see your results? What product and how much did you use?


----------



## egk2 (Apr 16, 2020)

davegravy said:


> egk2 said:
> 
> 
> > SJ Lawn said:
> ...


Best I can do for a before pic, taken approx two or three weeks ago


----------

